# Brother and sister. Neutered/spayed. Brooklyn, New York



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

For Adoption: 1 male and 1 female rat, each about 4 months old.
Male is neutered and female will be spayed this week.
These are the offspring of some rats that I adopted from a rescuer in Manhattan. One turned out to be pregnant and I ended up with more than I had bargained for. They are healthy, easy to handle and have never bitten anyone, even the kids that come over to play with them. They are a bit timid by nature but have never been mistreated in any way. I am asking $10 per rat only to avoid those looking for snake food.

See photos and video at link below.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You NEVER have to worry about rats being snake food on this forum. Ever.


----------



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

These rats have great personalities, are both spayed/neutered, and are still looking for a good home!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd have them in a second if i didn't live over 3000 miles away! Hope they find a good home


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. I wish I lived closer and had more time for two extra ratties. XD


----------



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

These rats have found a good home and are no longer up for adoption.


----------

